# High blood pressure



## temasek (May 29, 2011)

Hi anyone know if high blood pressure and cholesterol will be factors that are going to affect the medical? Thanks!!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

temasek said:


> Hi anyone know if high blood pressure and cholesterol will be factors that are going to affect the medical? Thanks!!


Hi there
They will be taken into account, but they don't mean an automatic fail. Get to your doctor in advance of the medical and try and get them under control. They'll only make a difference if it's perceived that you may have future problems that will cost the NZ public medical service too much, and that would prevent you working.


----------

